# Space Tourist



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

M31 Andromeda Galaxy "Neighbor of a Grand Design" by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
Drifting through the cosmos a mere two and a half million light-years distant, the Andromeda Galaxy is the most voluminous of the galaxies in the Local Group, which includes our own Milky Way galaxy. Visible to the unaided eye in a dark location, the central core can be seen as a tiny smudge. In a moderate telescope, M31 can be seen with its two largest satellite galaxies; M32 and M110.

Located in its namesake constellation, Andromeda contains roughly a trillion stars not including the 14 known satellite galaxies gravitationally bound to it.

Visible in this photograph are the dusty lanes of stellar debris visible as the dark bands. The remnants of stellar deaths, this material will be recycled into new stars and planets as gravitational forces compress the matter within the chaotic environment.

Also visible is the bright central core. Inhabiting the center of M31 is a super-massive black hole responsible for the increase in the density of stars, interstellar gasses, and dust. In this region, temperatures soar and cause the dust and gas to glow in visible wavelengths obscuring the innermost region.

M31 and our own Milky Way Galaxy are on a collision course. Expected to collide in roughly four and a half billion years, it should certainly provide a spectacular show for anyone around to witness its approach.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Heart Nebula IC 1805 Hubble Palette by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
IC1805 most commonly known as The Heart Nebula lies some 7500 light years away from us and is located in the constellation Cassiopeia. This is an emission nebula showing glowing gas and dark dust lanes. This nebula is formed by the plasma of ionized hydrogen and free electrons.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Lagoon & Trifid Nebulae (LRGB+HA) by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
M8 (NGC 6523) The Lagoon Nebula & M20 (NGC 6514) The Trifid Nebula LRGB+HA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Elephant's Trunk Nebula IC 1396 Hubble Palette by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
The Elephant's Trunk nebula is a region of ionized gasses located in the constellation Cepheus at a distance of 2,400 light-years from Earth. Shown here is the "tip" of a large structure that resembles an elephant's trunk. Of interest in this area is the population of very young newborn stars, whose intense stellar winds are excavating the interior of the nebula. Dark wisps of dust hide the coccoon of forming stars, called "globules", which will be blown away when the star ignites.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Crescent Nebula NGC 6888 Narrowband by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NGC 4565 The Needle Galaxy by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
NGC 4565 The Needle Galaxy or Caldwell 38 is an edge-on spiral galaxy about 30 to 50 million light-years away in the constellation Coma Berenices


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Whirlpool Galaxy M51 LRGB + HA by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
There are several tiny galaxies in this image, IC4277 and IC4278 to the left of NGC 5195 and right of NGC 5195, at about 1 o'clock PGC 3556035.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

M106 (NGC 4258) LRGB + HA by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

M45, The Pleiades by Terry Hancock www.downunderobservatory.com, on Flickr
M45, The Pleiades in natural color, with luminance and RGB combined. For the color I used 10 minute and shorter 5 minute exposures together with the luminance to help prevent the very hot blue stars from becoming bloated.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

astounding....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks! 


Space Shuttles


Untitled by meelvn, on Flickr


Endeavour by meelvn, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Space Shuttle Discovery in its special hangar by chris favero, on Flickr


Space shuttle Atlantis 2 by Marc Van Norden, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Space shuttle Atlantis by Marc Van Norden, on Flickr


Space shuttle atlantis_launch by Marc Van Norden, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mars


Mars planet 2 (Nasa image enhanced) by J.Gabás Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mars planet 1 (Nasa image enhanced) by J.Gabás Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Deep Space 11 by mtnrockdhh, on Flickr


space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Window to the World (NASA, International Space Station Science, 02/10) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
Floating just below the International Space Station, astronaut Nicholas Patrick put some finishing touches on the newly installed cupola space windows last week. Patrick was a mission specialist onboard the space shuttle Endeavor's recently completed STS-130 mission to the ISS. 

Image/caption credit: NASA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Haiti and the Greater Antilles (NASA, International Space Station Science, 08/19/08) by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr
A serene view of a portion of the Greater Antilles islands in the Caribbean Sea. The island of Hispaniola is in the foreground, comprised of the Dominican Republic and Haiti (in the sunglint). Looking toward the horizon, the eastern tip of Cuba is seen through the clouds and thunderstorms that are scattered over the islands. The light blue shallower areas, to the right or north of Hispaniola and extending toward the Earth's limb, are the Turks and Caicos islands and the Acklins Islands. The Great Inagua island is off the coast of Haiti. These islands are located along the geological border of the North American Plate (to the right) and the Caribbean Plate (to the left). The photo was taken by the Expedition 17 crew onboard the International Space Station on Aug. 19, 2008 with a 28 mm lens.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skylon at ISS - Docked by FlyingSinger, on Flickr


Skylon Climbout #6 KSC by FlyingSinger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Skylon climbout #3 KSC by FlyingSinger, on Flickr



Skylon climbout #2 KSC by FlyingSinger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NGC1499 - (California nebula) in Ha by swag72, on Flickr
The California Nebula (NGC 1499) is an emission nebula located in the constellation Perseus. It is so named because it appears to resemble the outline of the US State of California on long exposure photographs.It lies at a distance of about 1,000 light years from Earth.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cone nebula NGC2264 by swag72, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rosette nebula (NGC2237) by swag72, on Flickr
The Rosette Nebula is at the edge of a large molecular cloud in Monoceros, some 5,000 light years away. The central cavity in the Rosette Nebula, cataloged as NGC 2237, is about 50 light-years in diameter.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Flaming star nebula (IC405) by swag72, on Flickr
IC405 also known as the Flaming Star Nebula, SH 2-229, is an emission/reflection nebula in the constellation Auriga. The nebula lies about 1,500 light-years from Earth. The nebula is about 5 light-years across.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimfrazier/3248671015/
Rocket Park









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimfrazier/3248648263/in/photostream/
Saturn V Main Engines


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimfrazier/3248648009/in/photostream/
Saturn V









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimfrazier/3248647707/in/photostream/
Saturn V - Second Stage


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimfrazier/3249475494/in/photostream/
Saturn V - Pointy Thing



Shuttle Orbiter by *Checco*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shuttle External Tank & Solid Rocket Boosters by *Checco*, on Flickr


Space Shuttle Explorer by *Checco*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome! by *Checco*, on Flickr


Space Shuttle Orbiter Main Engine by *Checco*, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiyoshi Space Gate by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


A Cross The Universe by RyanMinas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8592502231/in/photostream/

ISS035-E-008935 (26 March 2013) --- This image is one of a series of still photos documenting the process to release the SpaceX Dragon-2 spacecraft from the International Space Station on March 26. The spacecraft, filled with experiments and old supplies, can be seen in the grasp of the Space Station Remote Manipulator System’s robot arm or CanadArm2 after it was undocked from the orbital outpost. The Dragon was scheduled to make a landing in the Pacific Ocean, off the coast of California, later in the day.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8592502507/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8592348361/in/photostream/

201303260025hq (26 March 2013) --- Large gantry mechanisms on either side of the Soyuz TMA-08M spacecraft are raised into position to secure the rocket at the launch pad on Tuesday, March 26, 2013 at the Baikonur Cosmodrome in Kazakhstan. Launch of the Soyuz rocket is scheduled for March 29 and will send Expedition 35 Soyuz Commander Pavel Vinogradov, and Flight Engineers Chris Cassidy of NASA and Alexander Misurkin of Russia on a five and a half-month mission aboard the International Space Station. Photo Credit: NASA/Carla Cioffi










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8593448812/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8592348843/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nasa2explore/8593449074/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

space by Sweetie187, on Flickr


Space Shuttle Discovery followed by ISS by Brad Day, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Space by jfowler11, on Flickr


----------

